# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  When to take Anadrol 50 ???

## snowman

Just have a couple of questions; i tried doing a search, but i could not find any thing regarding my question.... i work out, in the evening ( before i go to bed); do i take my anadrol before i work out ? if so, is that not going to keep me awake at night. Or do i take it ,first thing in the morning, when i wake up ? Does it matter ? witch way would i get better results?
One final question ? do i take anadrol 50 once a day, or is it better to cut it in half and take it 2 times a day.

Thanks in advance for any answers.

----------


## snowman

Any one... come on guys, realy need an asnwer, so i can start my cycle.

----------


## powerlifter

Bro what is your cycle history ? stats ? Are you only using anadrol 50 ?

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Stats, cycle history, more info on your cycle....than we can try to help you.

----------


## Johnnystick77

alright mr. snowman, as far as i know anadrol and d-bol have almost the same half-life and they both peak between 1.5 and 3 hours. i find that anadrol takes a bit longer than D to really give you that edge you're looking for in an oral. more like 3 hours. whether or not you split it is up to you. the more experienced members will probably tell you that if you split it then your blood levels will be more consistent but i prefer just to get it all in at once before i work out.

imo.

if i'm wrong then someone correct me please.

i agree with other bro's though you should be stacking with something else a-bombs by themselves are generally used as a kick start and you need another long acting ester such as any test. do more research or give up more info

----------


## InsaneInTheMembrane

pick a timing and stick to it....have it at the same time every morning or evening...its good a cupla hrs b4 workout cuz plasma levels peak but its good in the morning too cuz by afternoon/evening, your receptors are somewhat saturated...i agree with the others...you must stack it with something else..and DO give up some stats and experiences we we can give u better advice  :Yellow Confused:

----------


## snowman

> Bro what is your cycle history ? stats ? Are you only using anadrol 50 ?


It's going to be , my third cycle.... 210 pounds, 6 feet tall, i would say 15% body fat right now.... no i'm not doing anadrol alone ; i'm doing TEST Ena, deca and anadrol for the first 10 weeks ( anadrol only 4 weeks), then week 10 to 20 Stanafina ( 75mg winny+ 75mg Tren ) and Prop..... i also have plenty, of Nolva, and Clomid.

But being my first time on Anadrol 50, and since i work out at night ( before i go to bed) i was wondering, if i should take it first thing in the morning ( when i wake up) or if i should take it before i work out ( night time, before i go to bed).... with test or deca, i take my shoots any time of the day, but i want the best results for the Anadrol, so i want to make sure what time i should take it, and if i take it at night time, am i going to loose any sleep .

Thanks for all the answers so far.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

Take your test and deca in the am upon awakening...and take your anadrol (I'm assuming you're onlytaking 50mg ED?) 30 minutes prior to working out.

----------


## snowman

> Take your test and deca in the am upon awakening...and take your anadrol (I'm assuming you're onlytaking 50mg ED?) 30 minutes prior to working out.


Thanks bro.... i am, only taking, 50 mg ED, but i was thinking of going up to 100mg, on my third week ( that all depends on how my body will react to the 50 mg, for the first 3 weeks... i might not have to).

Thanks again.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

First time using anadrol ...keep it at 50mg ED. If you do up it though... take 50mg mid day and the other 50mg 30 minutes before you workout.....

----------


## snowman

> First time using anadrol...keep it at 50mg ED. If you do up it though... take 50mg mid day and the other 50mg 30 minutes before you workout.....


Thanks for the advise bro.

----------


## DEVLDOG

personally i prefer to split up the dosages.i have taken up to 200mg/ed.i would split and take every 2 hrs,otherwise the headaches from the raised BP were too much

----------

